

Ask HN: Can this be viewed as 'stealing'? - fatguy

I am building a webpage that will rely on user generated content, and I am banking on its success to make me a couple of hundred dollars so that I don't have to work part time, when I get back to college this fall.<p>To initially get the site going, I plan on using posts from various twitter users' tweets (which show up in keywords that I search for). Say, for example I search for #high and use the relevant tweets, would it be a copyright violation of any sort?<p>Also, this is based on some topic that is similar to some random highly followed twitter user's account (but he doesn't have a website associated with it) / and there is room for users to generate similar content. Would it be technically incorrect to register that domain, and create a website for similar content ? Should I ask that guy to partner w/ me ? (The domain is free, so i am assuming that there is no plans on his part to make such a website).<p>I feel that this might be viewed as unethical, but it all seems legal ?<p>This idea is inspired by the guy that created thathigh.com, so if you are that guy, I'd love to hear your thoughts too.
======
wmf
Please read <http://twitter.com/tos> and <http://twitter.com/apirules>

~~~
pbhjpbhj
<http://twitter.com/tos>

> _You retain your rights to any Content you submit, post or display on or
> through the Services. By submitting, posting or displaying Content on or
> through the Services, you grant us a worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free
> license (with the right to sublicense) to use, copy, reproduce, process,
> adapt, modify, publish, transmit, display and distribute such Content in any
> and all media or distribution methods (now known or later developed)._

So if you're using their API in the correct way you're indemnified as a
"partner" of Twitter.

In most cases a tweet will not be considered to be a work for the purposes of
copyright, IANA[IP]L and this will vary by jurisdiction and content of the
tweet. Compare it to quoting someone, you don't [ordinarily] need my
permission to quote me; especially true if it can be considered to be
reporting of current events.

As for morality; you'd need to be more specific, probably if you're not sure
then it's going to be immoral to some extent.

You do mention:

> _some topic that is similar to some random highly followed twitter user's
> account (but he doesn't have a website associated with it) / and there is
> room for users to generate similar content. Would it be technically
> incorrect to register that domain, and create a website for similar content_

which sounds like you might be considering a trademark infringement of an
unregistered mark or possibly "passing off" to some extent - ie masquerading
your registered domain as if the content came from a particular Twitter user.

